# Power tweeking.



## Lord Flash-heart (Jan 21, 2015)

What ho,

Been for a play with the old Saunders, retubed with Barnett standard yellow tubes and leather pouch.

Tried 1/4" balls first, waste of time, i assume too light and small.

Tried 3/8 steel next, mixed results, but getting a feel for things.

A bit lack luster when drawing to the side of my mouth (archery style) but the old catty woke up when i started drawing back to my ear. No problems with line/windage and although coming up short on elevation i was able to group fairly well around 10-15meters. Actually hitting a desired target is another matter (early days)

If i measure how far back i can pull the bands to the point of stacking, and then try to work out how much to shorten them by, would they retain a similar power output from bringing the length down.

So say they are 10" long, i pull 29", but get better power at 33", if i was shorten the bands say 1.5" so i get them to stack up at 29"

Just getting my head round things.

Also, bicycle inner tube rubber, not so good these days, chopped off a natural fork to play with, intend to use inner tube to see what it's like, i guess thats old hat these days with all the choices i see for sale.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

inner tubes these days won't work they have artificial rubber you need real rubber to get what you want


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Purchase some real latex rubber and cut your bands shorter.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd advise you to purchase a few sets of bands from some of the vendors on this forum. A+, Flatband, SimpleShot, come to mind. I have used bandsets from all these vendors. Nothing but top quality there. Then you will have a good idea of what's available and how it feels. After that you can get yourself some leather and rubber (SimpleShot stocks the sheet rubber) and go to customizing town on your own. You need to get up to speed on today's rubber products. While you're at it, pick up some small gage tubes from Dankung in China. Get some 20-40's and some 17-45's to start and go from there. A little bit of money spent as you can afford it will pay huge dividends in time saved flummoxing around with inferior stuff.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

Hehehe interesting title, too many people around here doin that. good luck though try tbg, it kicks a$$


----------



## Lord Flash-heart (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks chaps,

I just rechecked my title..... yep tweeking not twerking..... maybe Miley does slingshot twerking 

rather a lot of choice out there on tubes, and as pointed out fairly cheap in the UK.

tbg=theraband gold (yes) i see a lot of debate on tubes or flat bands, and single or multi tube/band set ups, so a selection to play with in the future.

Slowly picking up the meaning and chatter on tube numbers and types.

But getting the draw length spot on so you are at the point of stacking is good starting point. I did put my SS on the floor, put my foot on it, and try to pull it to stacking up. Pulling the weight was no issue, but the amount of length i needed was a lot, so i think i can chop the bands down a bit and see an instant gain.

Have noted the temperture chatter, after several pulls and let downs the bands did "feel" different, easier to move, more lively so i assume warming them up in cold weather will improve things as well as per fourm chatter, the learning curve continues


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

Lord Flash-heart said:


> Thanks chaps,
> 
> I just rechecked my title..... yep tweeking not twerking..... maybe Miley does slingshot twerking
> 
> ...


Dude i havent been that badly misunderstood since i last spoke with my parents  . ok maybe you dont share similar problems in your locale. Here, we refer to people who are fond of methamphetamines and other serious uppers "tweekers" because around here they twitch and talk to themselves through grinding teeth. While entirely their choice, its not a good one. As i read through that post i saw something about miley sirus slingshot twerking i almost fell out of my chair laughing, and thats hard right now, im in a lounge chair.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

The actual spelling is "tweaking" btw, from to tweak , i.e. to optimize, improve or finely adjust sth.


----------



## Lord Flash-heart (Jan 21, 2015)

Aha, cross-pond slang miss understanding, and my miss-spelling..

Yes mopper is correct, to "tweak" is to fine tune which was my intention. I am aware of crystal meth type abuse, but it's not a common problem where i am


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

no i know the real meaning of tweak, it is the real meaning, its definition and sound that lent to its slang use for drug addicts.


----------

